# M3 Options Questions



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm in the process of ordering a 2003 M3 and have a couple of questions. 

(1) Is the aluminum trim option actually brushed aluminum, or plastic that looks like aluminum (hopefully this makes sense)? Also, do you have any links to photos?

(2) Other than the standard black, imola red, cinnamon, and gray options are there any other color options, in leather, for the M3 that are considered 'standard' (but not published)? (Note: The reason I ask is I have noticed that another thread regarding getting sand interior with Steel Gray on a E46 3-series and was wondering about the possibilities with an M3)

(3) I have read in various places about a 'facelift' on the M3 that will be coming in a couple of months. What do you know about this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

FairfaxM3 said:


> *I'm considering ordering a 2003 M3 and have a couple of questions.
> 
> (1) Is the aluminum trim option actually brushed aluminum, or plastic that looks like aluminum (hopefully this makes sense)? Also, do you have any links to photos?
> 
> ...


(1) The "aluminum shadow" interior trim (option code #737);
hmmm.. You know, you've got me there. It is a new option
that I have not seen first hand. The retail price of it is $300, 
and I'd say that it is merely "aluminum-look". I have to admit
that I could be wrong. Being responsible for (3) brands of
highline automobiles I process an incredible amount of
product information. I cannot recall having read anything at
all suggesting real aluminum. It has never been offered before.
:dunno:

(2) I am not aware of any "special order" interior trim options
in the range of offerings with the E46M3. With the E36 M3
Sand/Beige was added for the final year of production (1999),
but I have yet to see it offered on E46....

(3) I will confirm here that I strongly affirm my belief in support 
of the purported changes or "facelift" on all E46 Coupe and 
Convertible models slated for this Spring. Nobody outside
of BMWNA or BMWAG has seen any "official" images of the changes, 
but thanks to one of our members here, we have
seen the spy shots from German magazines. No doubt we 
will have more information on this subject soon...

Hope this helps,
--Jon


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you for your quick response.

On "aluminum shadow" trim, I'm assuming this is a unique option on the M3?

On the 'facelift' do you know a time frame for this to go into production? That is, what produciton month? I really like the current M3 styling and would prefer to go with the 'known' if you know what I mean. But, do you have a link to the spy photos? 

Thanks in advance. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

FairfaxM3 said:


> *Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> On "aluminum shadow" trim, I'm assuming this is a unique option on the M3?
> 
> ...


Yes, the aluminum shadow trim is indeed unique to
the M3 and M3 convertible...

The facelift is S.O.P. (start of production) 3/03.

Maybe somebody here can help me out and find Alex's post 
of the E46 facelift??


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I believe the M3 aluminum shadow trim is the real thing-- unlike the "titanium" trim in the regular 3. I remember reading about an article about the M3 that talked about the Italian company that supplied the real brushed aluminum trim-- can't remember the name. I know I've seen several references to the fact the M3's trim is real. I sat in 1 in Europe that had this trim and it definitely looked and felt like real metal. I figured it would become a popular upgrade for coupe owners- but I haven't heard much about it. I'd say its worth it-- definitely looks and feels very cool.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

robg said:


> *I believe the M3 aluminum shadow trim is the real thing-- unlike the "titanium" trim in the regular 3. I remember reading about an article about the M3 that talked about the Italian company that supplied the real brushed aluminum trim-- can't remember the name. I know I've seen several references to the fact the M3's trim is real. I sat in 1 in Europe that had this trim and it definitely looked and felt like real metal. I figured it would become a popular upgrade for coupe owners- but I haven't heard much about it. I'd say its worth it-- definitely looks and feels very cool. *


Well...

In that case...

I WANT IT (for my 328Ci)!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say no way is the aluminum shadow the real thing.

It's just plastic, just like the standard Titan Shadow. Notice the similarity in names?

Sand is not available. You could try and get kiwi special ordered here. Someone in Cali got it for an extra $500, but most special order leather (I'm talking about 2-tone here) runs $3880.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *I believe the M3 aluminum shadow trim is the real thing-- unlike the "titanium" trim in the regular 3. I remember reading about an article about the M3 that talked about the Italian company that supplied the real brushed aluminum trim-- can't remember the name. I know I've seen several references to the fact the M3's trim is real. I sat in 1 in Europe that had this trim and it definitely looked and felt like real metal. I figured it would become a popular upgrade for coupe owners- but I haven't heard much about it. I'd say its worth it-- definitely looks and feels very cool. *


the current trim is plastic. BMW tried to offer a true metallic trim, but couldn't deliver based on quality control issues. No M3's ever came to the U.S. with any kind of non-plastic trim


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> Sand is not available. You could try and get kiwi special ordered here. Someone in Cali got it for an extra $500, but most special order leather (I'm talking about 2-tone here) runs $3880. *


Kiwi is likely doable. I think it has to be matched with the right exterior, but there was a used M3C for sale at the local stealer with Kiwi.

There is also a LSB interior for the M3. :dunno:


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks to all for your prompt responses!

I appreciate it!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

FairfaxM3 said:


> *Thanks to all for your prompt responses!
> 
> I appreciate it! *


also, the 2003's will be hitting our shores by next week. We will know much more about the aluminum trim then


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, you bring up a good point. 

It will be interesting to see what it looks like and what it is made of.

Thanks, again.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> the current trim is plastic. BMW tried to offer a true metallic trim, but couldn't deliver based on quality control issues. No M3's ever came to the U.S. with any kind of non-plastic trim *


interesting. that's too bad-- the car I sat in europe definitley had the real thing and it seemed very nice.


----------

